# Posting Pictures?



## thesmiths47 (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry for sounding dumb 

but how do I get my pictures in a thread?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

You don't sound dumb, check out Photobucket.

But this topic belongs in Chat about the forum, hopefully a mod will come along soon and move it.


----------

